# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  افغانستان

## صفاء العشري

الإتفاقية الأمنية بين الولايات المتحدة و أفغانستان مهمة لكلا البلدين لأنها تشكل أساسا متينا لمواصلة السير في خط التعاون.وقد قال الرئيس أوباما، أن " دور أمريكا في أفغانستان سوف يكون كشريك داعم." أفغانستان هي دولة ذات سيادة والمسؤولة عن أمنها ومصيرها بدعم من المجتمع الدولي.

سوف تشمل الاتفاقية الأمنية بين الولايات المتحدة و أفغانستان التدريب وتقديم المشورة ومساعدة القوات الأفغانية في محاربة الإرهاب، كما أوضح الرئيس أوباما. وعلاوة على ذلك هنالك العديد من النقاط الهامة التي ألمح إليها الرئيس أوباما لترسيخ سيادة أفغانستان كدولة، حيث قال "بموجب هذا الاتفاق الجديد لن تدخل القوات الأمريكية المنازل الأفغانية في عملياتها العسكرية، إلا في ظروف استثنائية تنطوي على مخاطر عاجلة على حياة مواطني الولايات المتحدة." وأضاف الرئيس أوباما أن هذه العمليات العسكرية ستخضع للقانون الأفغاني. كل هذه، كما كتب الرئيس أوباما في رسالة إلى نظيره الأفغاني، يظهر "إلتزام الولايات المتحدة باستقلال أفغانستان وسلامة أراضيها، ووحدتها الوطنية على النحو المنصوص عليه في اتفاقية الشراكة الاستراتيجية."

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------


## obeniaSexrinS

brooklyn pm

----------

